# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Mylabris quadripunctata

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros, esta noche he sacado un poco de tiempo para subir unas fotografiaras de un insecto llamado científicamente Mylabris quadripunctata es un escarabajo de costumbre florícolas, en la foto se puede ver como esta alimentándose de polen aunque puede comer otras partes de la planta.

Mylabris quadripunctata  es de la familia de los Meloidae y segregan una sustancia llamada hemolimfa muy tóxica cuando se siente amenazado, puede irritar la piel o si es ingerido vómitos y trastornos digestivos.








Las fotos han sido realizada en Chipiona, Cadiz.

Los insectos constituyen más de los dos tercios de todos los seres vivos conocidos.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Azuer

Hola Francisco, perdona mi ignorancia, pero lo de "quadripunctata" ¿por qué es?... yo cuento 5 puntos o manchas negras en cada élitro ¿no?  :Embarrassment: 

Saludos,
Emilio.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Azuer pues yo también me había extrañado un poco, me imagino que en esto habrá mucha variabilidad o puede que le hubiera tenido que poner Mylabris sp.
Este verano me estoy adentrado en el mundo de los insecto que como antes escribí  constituyen más de los dos tercios de todos los seres vivos conocidos así que tendré que cometer muchos errores que espero que ustedes me ayudéis a solucionar, es una gran forma de aprender.
Llevo media noche buscando polillas nocturnas, para cualquier persona esto sería una tontería pero te puedo decir que es bastante entretenido y como se suele decir el saber no ocupa lugar.Ya iré subiendo algunas, contad con mis errores pero esto es como los partido de fútbol lo que cuenta es el resultado final, je,je.

Saludos, Francisco.

----------


## eldelassetas

Puede ser la Mylabris fabricii, pero en los insectos, y más concretamente en los coleópteros, muchas veces con saber el género es todo un logro. La familia  es la misma que las aceiteras de las que hemos hablado ya, y de la cantárida.

----------

